# Urgent help



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a galaxy y with firmware 2.3.5 and I want to upgrade it to 2.3.6 
But whenever I use kies it downloads the components then in next step it takes a lot of time and sometimes shows errors like"mobile disconnected(something like that)"
Pls tell/helP me what to do

And it's rooted


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

unless you're having a problem with voice search... i wouldn't even bother with this incremental upgrade. just sayin.


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

But i wanna update to latest android ver...
pls hlp me out
pls
:/

wat wud happen if i update with odin with a rom of diff. country???

ITS urgent

actually i updated my mob. using odin



ro6666lt said:


> unless you're having a problem with voice search... i wouldn't even bother with this incremental upgrade. just sayin.


I updated with odin to indonasian ver. wat to do now
Pls hlp

and now i hav found indian ver. but it has only one file .So, when i tried to update my phone it was failed to update


----------



## Unknown User (Dec 25, 2011)

nice thread title. made me think that you needed help, urgently.


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

Unknown User said:


> nice thread title. made me think that you needed help, urgently.


 ya I need help urgently 
I have upgraded my android to that of indonesia and I am from india

Its urgent but no one is ready to help


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't know y no one is hlping me


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe because your issue is not urgent. Your phone works, you just want an update that isn't available in your area yet.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

slim6596 said:


> Maybe because your issue is not urgent. Your phone works, you just want an update that isn't available in your area yet.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


It has diff. user interface and i want it urgently as i hav the servicing booked next week

I hav not told this to my DAD thats why its urgent


----------

